# Techcom Bluetooth Dongle not working !!



## bajaj151 (Dec 6, 2010)

I bought Tech-com SS-BT-819..

Driver on CD not working....I need Win7 64 bit driver...
Tried Windows Update.


*img714.imageshack.us/img714/8975/43749031.th.png


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 6, 2010)

download new driver from this link
Tech-Com affordable, latest, , Mobile Phones, Computer Parts, DVD, LCD Monitor, Keyboard, Speakers

and use this account
USERNAME:  dnaccount1
PASSWORD: usdown1998DRV

may b this will help


----------



## bajaj151 (Dec 6, 2010)

^^Just tried this....not working...


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 6, 2010)

is dis showin some error?? 
in device manager .. is there bluetooth dongle visible??


----------



## bajaj151 (Dec 6, 2010)

When I click on bluetooth icon in system tray....


*img94.imageshack.us/img94/7420/55537814.th.png


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a dongle (not this one). All I had to do was to connect it and viola- it did whatever on its own. It should be the same provided it works with windows 7. Did you try restarting the system while its still plugged in.


----------



## bajaj151 (Dec 6, 2010)

Tried in both ways: Plugged in and plugged out


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 6, 2010)

you are connectin with laptop or desktop??


----------



## bajaj151 (Dec 6, 2010)

Desktop...

Also tried on different USB ports


----------



## asingh (Dec 6, 2010)

Well on their website, there is no support for Win7 listed for SSD BT 819. Try on Vista/XP to check if it is a working device.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 6, 2010)

it seems from ur image as if your bluetooth is not enabled... 

BTW try dis yaar.. press windows + r
type 'services.msc'  press enter
Double-click the Bluetooth Support service.
If the Bluetooth Support service is stopped, click Start.
On the Startup type list, click Automatic.

and if it ask for restart den do that too


----------



## bajaj151 (Dec 6, 2010)

Working on XP


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 6, 2010)

Troubleshoot problems with Bluetooth enabled devices


----------



## bajaj151 (Dec 6, 2010)

Not able to repair


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 7, 2010)

i searched on google abt this bluetooth driver issue on windows 7.. these r d links.. take a look.. oderwise w8 for other members too..

Download Bluetooth Driver For Windows 7

Bluetooth Not Working with Windows 7  Help Center


----------



## bajaj151 (Dec 7, 2010)

Finally..got all drivers installed...but still device not detected...


----------



## bajaj151 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks all for the help !!   

I returned Tech-Com and bought Enter..and now everything working fine.



Is it possible to use net on mobile via bluetooth ???


----------

